# Sticky  Pet Hospice Model



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

AVMA Guidelines: http://www.avma.org/products/hab/hospice.asp

Have not had a chance to check out this group but there are many links here:
http://www.pethospice.org/index.html

Short article: http://www.healthypet.com/library_view.aspx?id=9 with the understanding that not everyone can do hospice care


----------

